# Photos - bichirs and fahaka puffers - March 28 2009



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

Fahaka puffer - beautiful looking puffer. This one I took photo of recover the fastest. The yellow started to show...

Right out from the bag...









A few minutes later...

















Time for the bichirs... I can't take photo of them. They look so much better in person. The size of some of those bichirs is just crazy big...

Koliba - This one is the biggest of the all. The biggest one was about 15". 









Endli Endli "Guinea" - Some of those easily at 12". Beautiful pattern.









Teugelsii - my personal favorite; color and pattern is different than the rest.









Lapradei "Nigeria"









Congicus









Buettikoferi









Ansorgii


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

charles said:


> Fahaka puffer - beautiful looking puffer. This one I took photo of recover the fastest. The yellow started to show...
> 
> Right out from the bag...
> 
> ...


Wow those are cool very nice fish and pics. How many tanks do you have anyway  I can see why that one is your favorite what a great looking Birchir.


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow super cool fish. I really like your fish, you must have quite the number of tanks. Great pics Charles.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Great fish. The first thing I noticed on the fakaha puffer is the bite scars. . . (circles). . .


----------

